#  Erste Hilfe >   herzproblem >

## Viktor K

guten abend 
ich heiße viktor und bin 18 jahre jung  
ich sage es ganz offen; ich habe vor 2 wochen an einem joint mitgeraucht. direkt dannach hatte ich extremes herzrasen.. ich ging nach hause und es hat angefangen 
ich hab mich an den pc gesetzt und habe dann gemerkt wie mein herz immer schneller schlägt, mir kam das gefühl als ob es anschwellt, das gefühl hat sich über mein ganzen körper verbreitet. ich dachte ich platze 
ich konnte mein eigenen herzschlag mit der blosen hand spüren.. ich dachte es bleibt stehen  
ich habe den notarzt gerufen und sie haben mich ins krankenhaus gebracht. dort haben die mich 2 std liegen lassen und mein puls hat sich beruhigt 
man hat mir ein mehrfaches EKG gemacht, mir wurde blut abgenommen und ich wurde durch den CT geschoben.  es wurde nichts gefunden! 
die ärzte meinten es sei ein sache der psyche, ich solle wenig dran denken das ich nochmal so ein herzrasen bekomme oder ähnliches. aber genau das ist das problem, wenn ich daran nicht denken tuhe, dann bekomme ich dennoch manchmal ein starken blutdruckanstieg und mir wird VERDAMMT heiß. 
jetzt vorhin bin ich von einer anderen stadt aus wieder nach hause gefahren, ich saß im zug und mir wurde urplötzlich heiß. ich habe eine leichte panick attacke bekommen aber ich habe mich im griff behalten, ich habe klares wasser getrunken, meine fäußte angespannt und regelmässig geatmet.
direkt drauf habe ich eine Concon Cor 1,25 tablette geschluckt. so ist mein blutdruck/herzschlag runtergegangen. 
ich habe angst von diesen tabletten abhängig zu werden und ich möchte sie auch nicht weiter nehmen. Denn die ärzte sagten mir das mein herz komplett gesund ist.  
ich selber glaube das es nur an meiner psyche liegt, deswegen habe ich auch schon bald meine erste stunde beim psychotherapolten. 
kann mir jemand der ahnung/erfahrung hat sagen was es dammit auf sich hat und ob es vergeht? 
ich bitte um schnellstmögliche rückmeldung,  
besten dank an alle hilfreichen antworten..   
Ps: jetzt grad bin ich wieder in leichter panik...

----------


## Viktor K

ich habe mich informiert und habe erkannt das ich die "herzphobie" habe. 
das anschwellen der brust bzw meines ganzen körper kann ich mir aber nicht erklären  
bitte um schnellstmögliche antwort.  
lg

----------


## spokes

geh zum Arzt!

----------


## Viktor K

war ich schon 3 mal, die ärzte meinten es sei nichts schlimmes und mein herz ist gesund 
sind es wirklich einbildungen die meiner brust das gefühl geben das dort sich blut staut?

----------


## spokes

kann gut sein.

----------


## dreamchaser

Das klingt alles schwer psychosomatisch - der Körper kann einem da einen ganz schönen "Streich" spielen: man hat wirklich Symptome, aber keine organische Ursache. Dein Herz wurde untersucht und es ist gesund. Die Tablette Concor hat nur einen Placeboeffekt bei dir gehabt, denn ein Betablocker entfaltet seine eigentlich Wirkung erst nach mehreren Tagen, vorher sind es erstmal Nebenwirkungen die man hat. Eine Tablette wirkt nie unmittelbar nach dem Schlucken, die muss erstmal aufgenommen werden.
Eine Therapie ist das Richtige für dich, du bist auf einen guten Weg.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Viktor,
wenn die Ärzte sagen, dass dein Herz in Ordnung ist, dann darfst du es ihnen ruhig glauben, auch wenn sie sagen, dass es ein psychisches Problem ist. Die Psyche kann sich schließlich nur durch den Körper äußern. Ich kann die Aussage des Arztes nicht verstehen, dass du einfach nicht dran denken sollst, denn das Unterbewusstsein spielt ja auch noch mit. Er hätte dir eine Therapie beim Psychologen oder Psychiater empfehlen sollen. Wenn so etwas nicht gelöst wird, kann irgendwann wirklich eine organische Erkrankung entstehen.  
Es ist gut, dass du schon einen Termin beim Psychologen hast. Wenn es ein guter ist, wird er deiner Phobie auf den Grund kommen.
Was vielen Menschen auch schon geholfen hat (auch meinem Sohn schon als Kind), sind kinesiologische Sitzungen. Kinesiologie will Blockaden lösen, die sich irgendwann im Leben durch bestimmte Erlebnisse festgesetzt haben. Sie arbeitet über Muskulatur und Puls, geht ins Unterbewusstsein und löst Blockaden durch verschiedene Techniken.
Folgender Link kann dir mehr verraten:  www.Kinesiologen.de 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Viktor K

ich danke euch für eure hilfreichen antworten. 
grade eben hatte ich wieder einen leichten panickanfall, vorallem ein krampfgefühl im herz. ich habe unter anderem das gefühl gehabt das mein herz nicht mit dem puls synchrom schlägt, das hat mich etwas nervös gemacht 
mein cousin hat mein puls an der hand und den herzschlag gefühlt, er meinte es sei ein kleiner abstand zwischen den schlägen. ist das normal? 
und vorallem, ist es ein fehler wenn ich zum krankenhaus fahre wenn es richtig extrem wird? 
Ich war schon 5 mal dort, ein Chefdoktor meinte wenn ich nochmal hingehe das ich in die reichenau geschickt werde.. 
danke fürs lesen und antworten  
edit: könnt ihr mir noch sagen wie ich mich verhalten soll wenn mein herz/ linkes brustkorb  so ein krampfgefühl (ja ein anhaltendes krampfgefühl) hat?
den manchmal ist es so extrem das ich denke das sich da blut staut.. und im kramkenhaus finden die nichts am ekg weil es vorrüber geht

----------


## dreamchaser

Bei jedem ist ein Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Pulsschlägen, das ist völlig normal. Es ist sogar normal, wenn der Abstand nicht immer exakt gleich ist - gerade bei jungen Menschen hat das meistens gar keinen Krankheitswert.
Ich kann verstehen, dass sie dich dann in die Reichenau schicken, denn dein Verhalten klingt sehr auffällig, zumal alles schon mehrfach durchgecheckt wurde (und es wurden ja EKGs während der Beschwerden gemacht). Also begib dich rasch in professionelle psychologische Behandlung. Du kannst dir zudem Entspannungtechniken aneignen (autogenes Training, progressive Muskelrelaxation) - da gibt es verschiedene Kurse, du musst sehen, was dir am besten hilft.

----------


## Viktor K

hallo leute 
ich danke euch für eure antworten, ich selbst bin schon seit 2 wochen in der reichenau, bald werde ich ambulant therapiert.
im moment gehts mir gut und ich hatte seit 6 tagen keine beschwerden (vorraussichtlich werden sie auch garnicht mehr kommen) 
lg  :Smiley:

----------


## Viktor K

Hallo zusammen 
ich bin schon seit 2 wochen entlassen und bin in allem wohle daheim 
ich habe aber jedes mal wenn ich mich körperlich leicht anstrenge herzrasen. zB Treppensteigen oder kurzes joggen (10-20 Meter) 
ab und zu hab ich immernoch ein drückgefühl im herz, dass geht mir ziemlich auf die nerven und macht mich auch leicht nervös 
man hatte mir vor 6 wochen eine ultraschal untersuchung gemacht, ein belastungs ekg, einen herzecho test oder so was haben sie auch gemacht. zuletzt habe ich ein ekg vor 3-4 wochen bekommen  
mir selbst gehts gut nur dieses komische gefühl im herz was einem drückgefühl ähnelt, dass macht mich leicht nervös.
darum stelle ich euch die frage: lohnt es sich zum hausarzt zu gehen und es ihm zu sagen? 
weil leichte sorgen habe ich schon das ich noch was haben könnte.. 
bitte um eure meinungen  
ps: ab und zu habe ich auch ein leichten schmerzen aus der herzgegend, der schmerz ist zwar nicht stark aber den kann man spüren und er geht echt auf die nerven

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Viktor,
man geht ja eh zum Hausarzt nach einer Krankenhausentlassung und bespricht, ob es eine Nachbehandlung o. ä. geben soll. Es wäre gut, wenn du den Hausarzt informierst, wie es dir heute geht, damit er Bescheid weiß.
Du hast gesagt, du würdest bald ambulant therapiert. Hast du da schon Termine? Ich tippe schon drauf, dass deine psychischen Probleme noch nicht ganz ausgestanden sind, da dein Herz ja in Ordnung ist. Mir scheint, als ob du richtig nach Beschwerden suchst, und dann kommen die von selber, weil du unter Druck stehst. Vertrau einfach auf die Ärzte, die dein Herz gründlich untersucht haben, dann musst du dich nicht mehr selber unter Druck setzen, dass du doch was haben könntest. 
Alles Gute!

----------

